# 2 females - Lake Elsinore, California / San Francisco, CA



## baguettefrenzy (Jul 26, 2007)

Country: USA
State/Region: Southern California / Northern California: Bay Area
City/Town: Lake Elsinore / San Francisco
Number of rats: 2
Gender: Female
Age(s): 5 months
Name(s): Keiko and Sachi
Colours: Keiko - black/white hooded dumbo; Sachi - grey/white capped rex coat
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Relocating abroad
Temperament: Keiko - calm, cuddly; Sachi - playful, lively 
Medical problems: Sachi - past history of mild respiratory infection, no complications since
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Uncertain
Other: They come with their 2'high,2'long,1'deep 3 story cage. Fully loaded with 2 hammocks, rat igloo, chew toys, etc. Also throwing in a rat front pack that can take along the rats while out and about! Will be in Southern California until 10/29/07. If I can't find a home for them here, then I will be up in San Francisco before my final departure from 10/30/07 to 11/07/07. 
URL of Pictures: N/A 
URL of Videos: N/A
Preferred donation: $0 to fellow rat lovers!


----------



## PrincessPeep (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: 2 females - Lake Elsinore, California / San Francisco, C*

i live in canada.  they are soo cute though I hope you find homes for them


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: 2 females - Lake Elsinore, California / San Francisco, C*

Are they still available!?


----------

